# how did you get hired for your current job



## Gin (May 13, 2022)

currently job searching (in the computer science industry) and wondering what y'all's experiences with job searches/applications were like, did you use linkedin etc

plan is to apply to 10 relevant postings every week, on top of making inquiries through my (rather limited) network

share anything relating to that here, preferably what industry you work in too

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2022)

I applied to whatever my parents said to.
I don't think that's helpful, lol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Vagrant Tom (May 13, 2022)

Headhunted by recruiter. Isn't an option for that one on the poll though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aduro (May 13, 2022)

I found it through a system called the NHS Bank. I worked for Britain's National Health Service at a medical lab when the government was still doing mass testing, and the NHS is apparently always looking for people to do similar work.

Downside is that their HR is a freaking nightmare when it comes to checking references and ID. It takes ages to go from being offered a job to actually getting paid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (May 13, 2022)

Just called hair salons that took trainees. Lied about having work experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (May 13, 2022)

Working in IT I think I got an equal amount of both employers calling and finding them myself. I prefer to send personalized emails or messages through job search websites. Not really a social media user so LinkedIn concept was never understandable to me... I would not want to keep connections to old workplaces that way.
The current employer found me after months I have originally sent CV, I already started a different job by that point... I actually tried for a different position in this company a year or two before that and never got it, and I happy I didn't lol. Now I have salary a lot higher than I could have had plus the work itself is so much less stressful than it could be.
Pretty sure I originally filled in the response to the job search form manually, edited the CV, but it took them a while to get back. I am not really sure why, probably were initially trying to get someone who was overqualified or something, cause there was nobody before me in that spot. 
Anyway, I think sending messages employers expect to get and then getting calls back, setting up meetings, and further making your choice works best in the industry. All of the offers will seem so cool and it is difficult not to stick with the very first one. At this point of my experience I was paying more attention to working hours, days off, and delegation - more than to coffee machines and scooters on the floor (haven't been to office space anyway, thanks Covid).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (May 13, 2022)

Family business so  

For the Taekwondo teaching job, I was recommended. Was a student there before and so the principal of that school asked for a resume and the rest became history.

Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Amol (May 14, 2022)

I just changed my profile on LinkedIn to Open to Work.

I got more than enough calls including the one that gave me job.

I thankfully didn't have to go through Interview Hell this time. They took like one technical interview and one HR round. Whole thing was done in two days.


I recommend keeping your LinkedIn profile updated with all of your work (assuming you are in tech sector).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shanks (May 14, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Headhunted by recruiter. Isn't an option for that one on the poll though.


Easiest way to get a good job with strong negotiation power via this method. By the time they head hunt, you know they are desperate... and a simple change in your linkedin status to 'open for opportunities' could end up getting us 10 interviews per week.

Wait.... why didn't I do that?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (May 14, 2022)

HS graduated droped out of Uni
my uncle took me in in 2010. then after few years working for him on very small salary, since he didnt really have use of me, i went out and try new job. i left with kind of bad blood lol.

in 2012 i continue study in different uni but still civil engineering. this time i kinda be smart ass among other. dude that i used to share the answer want me to work in his project, he was employed by general contractor, we were building mall and shits. then the dude that took me in steal some money, i gone in januari and he gone from there in juni (lucky i went out 1st lol) then i apply jobs and one went thru. got 6 mo contract but ended up left in 5th because my uncle call me and ask for help lol. work for him to this day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarF (May 14, 2022)

I work in a supermarket. My position is wherever I'm needed at the moment and I also get to play manager if the actual manager isn't at work. I'm usually also responsible for training up new employees in whichever position they join.

I got my current job like most other people in my country. I finished the mandatory nine years of school and then looked for an apprenticeship at the age of 15.

I first applied for a week long internship, did my work well and easily passed the admission test. After that I went through a three year long apprenticeship that I finished with top grades and also did some additional courses afterwards.

I've been offered promotions in the past, but turned them down because the next two positions above mine are way too stressful. 50+ hour weeks nonstop and I'd have to be reachable by phone 24/7.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## AniMom (May 14, 2022)

Current job- networking

First Job- interviewed with a headhunter for a job and the owner of the employment agency hired me for their own company after I was not a good fit for the job I was originally interviewing for.   

It was good experience and taught me lots about the interview process.  Helped me to interview better for the job I really wanted.

Sometimes you have to take a job that is not exactly what you want, but it can help you get to where you want to be.  Passing up opportunities for the perfect fit will only keep you from moving forward. 

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 14, 2022)

Got it through a recruitment site that's local in my country

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UtahCrip (May 15, 2022)

i was jumped in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 15, 2022)

my uncle is the president of my company 

all of the jobs i have ever had i got through connections. the sector i'm in is very saturated and it's hard to get decent work unless you "know" someone. 

i wish it didn't have to be that way. i'm pretty private irl, and i hate having everything i do associated with someone else. got a promotion? your uncle is the vp. did well on a project? your uncle is the vp. 

i really marvel at people who are able to get great jobs without "connections". that has never happened for me, and i doubt it ever will. all the jobs i have had in the past were through networking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (May 15, 2022)

indeed.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 16, 2022)

Sister put in a good word for me


----------



## Shanks (May 18, 2022)

The job market was really hot before, but I think it's starting to slow down now and will make a 360 turn for the worst within the next 12 months. For anyone who already secured a new job with better conditions and a payrise over the last 6 months, prompts to you. Next month or so might be the last chance of this "Great Resignation" era. 

@Island - you work in HR right? What do you think of the job market right now?


----------



## Island (May 19, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Island - you work in HR right? What do you think of the job market right now?


It's still a candidate's market, for sure.

Hard to say what will happen. There's too many unpredictable things going on with the economy, from high inflation to increased interest in unionization, to make any confident predictions.

My own organization has an upcoming issue where our covid relief money is running out in June. We used that money to give all employees a temporary $2/hr pay increase, and since the money is running out, their pay will be returning to normal. We're expecting high turnover because of that, and most likely, we'll have a busy next few months replacing everyone who leaves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 19, 2022)

Work in a small world industry. Everyone moves around and knows each other. So was approached informally for a coffee. 

I was interviewing for another position at the time actually which had a higher salary and I used it as leverage to get what I wanted out of this role. Still had to do a formal interview etc but I was more or less guaranteed the job after the first coffee meet tbh.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shrike (May 19, 2022)

Referred to by a friend. CTO of my company wanted him for the job since they know each other for years, he had to say no but said that he has someone good for the job so he told him about me. I was working a job I wanted to leave very soon anyway and he knew it, so I jumped ship.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Big Bob (May 19, 2022)

I think I applied for around 35 jobs and they were the first ones to respond.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2022)

Got it about two years ago. Had to nework my ass off. But my employer also had a good relationship to my school.


----------



## Worm Juice (May 21, 2022)

Reacted to those private messages you get on LinkedIn. I had very low energy because my job at the time plus hobbies where draining me so I wanted to take as little effort as possible to get a new job. It worked out alright the job guy fixed three interviews in one day. I declined one for the second interview, the other two where nice. One of them said they couldn't offer the salary I wanted so I also didn't go on with that one. And the other one said yes and also offered an increase in salary. So I took that one.


----------



## Son Goku (May 21, 2022)

I got one in the traditional sense of applying via indeed then my side job I picked up cause I knew the guy who ran the place and he needed someone. Connections baby.


----------



## Catamount (May 21, 2022)

Island said:


> My own organization has an upcoming issue where our covid relief money is running out in June. We used that money to give all employees a temporary $2/hr pay increase, and since the money is running out, their pay will be returning to normal. We're expecting high turnover because of that, and most likely, we'll have a busy next few months replacing everyone who leaves.


Why was the salary increased like that? Genuinely interested, because one-time extra seem more efficient in this case. Not sure about why increase since everyone kept the job too but maybe I am just uncivilized in thinking that such money shouldn't be equal for everyone but only to those who got in a really bad situation due to Covid. It still doesn't seem the best idea to put it as salary increase instead of additional aid at times.


----------



## Island (May 22, 2022)

Catamount said:


> Why was the salary increased like that? Genuinely interested, because one-time extra seem more efficient in this case. Not sure about why increase since everyone kept the job too but maybe I am just uncivilized in thinking that such money shouldn't be equal for everyone but only to those who got in a really bad situation due to Covid. It still doesn't seem the best idea to put it as salary increase instead of additional aid at times.


Hard to say since I wasn't involved in the decision-making process.

I assume this was the best option to retain current employees, attract and retain new employees, and that what worked within budget constraints. Regarding the latter, I assume they didn't receive covid relief money as a lump sum, so if they wanted to give it directly to employees it was either give lump sums at regular intervals or temporarily increase their pay. It's also possible the money they received had to be allocated a specific way, but again, I don't know all the details.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 22, 2022)

The boring old-fashioned way - through application. I’m a nurse so there’s no shortage of work to apply for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (May 26, 2022)

Applied for a dev position. Did a coding test. Passed. And got hired after interview with HR.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lulu (May 26, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Headhunted by recruiter. Isn't an option for that one on the poll though.


You must have an enticing CV.


Xel said:


> Just called hair salons that took trainees. Lied about having work experience


 


Amol said:


> I just changed my profile on LinkedIn to Open to Work.
> 
> I got more than enough calls including the one that gave me job.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this tip. My LinkedIn has not been updated in a while and I am waiting for inspiration to write in my bio.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (May 26, 2022)

Lulu said:


> You must have an enticing CV.



It's not bad. Key is to make sure that you have all the key terms that people will be searching for rather than too much fluff. Name check software, brokers, technologies and business areas of expertise. These are what head-hunters use, after all they aren't experts in the jobs themselves and would have to sift through mountains of generic profiles if they didn't use keyword searches.. They are given a brief and that's how they search.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karasu (May 27, 2022)

I slept with my boss's wife, and she "helped" him decide on a new hire.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------

